# Indicating Line of Play



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

There are post(s) in the rules section about using an intermediate object to aim the club face with. I use to do this all the time, and it seemed I was always missing the target to the left. I was continuing to fight a "pulled" shot, or so I thought. My practice sessions were devoted to my pulled shots. I was close, but not real close. Anyway a guy showed me something to solve my accuracy problem. On the driving range, place an intermediate object in front of the along your intended target line. Now lay the club shaft on that intended target line, and place the grip on top of the ball. Then step back a few feet, and look where the club shaft is pointing, in relation to your target. You might be surprised. For me the shaft was pointing a little left of my target. I did this a few more time, and just about every time the club shaft would be pointing left of my target. Every time I hit he ball based on what I was seeing, I would always miss a little left. It was also the same with my longer putts. So that left me two choices with regards to aiming. One was to pick a target, located right of my actual target. Or two, not use an intermediate target, and just keep my eyes on my actual target while walking to, and taking up my address position a long side of the ball. I chose #2, and it has helped. Just a thought.


----------



## KrudlerAce (Jul 3, 2010)

*Target*

Nice Thread.

Yes, I have always used the actual target as my choice of lining up shots. I have tried lining up immediate targets but never really felt comfortable using that method. I guess it is very much a personal thing. I say try a couple of ways and stick to what feels comfortable to you.


----------

